# Mystic Snazzle Day 30



## maineharvest (Mar 30, 2009)

This is at day 30 of flower.  I will harvest between 60 and 70 days.  That means atleast 30 more days of flower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

She is infested with spidermites so that is why shes a little small and looking like crap.  Im guessing ill get about an ounce of dried bud from her.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 18, 2009)

Heres another one.  Any ideas what the curling leaves are?  They are in Pro mix soild with some perlite.  They have been budding about three weeks and have been curl since I put her into flower.  Im not sure on ph, does it look like a ph problem?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 18, 2009)

i think you over nuted ! whats the mix ! whats npk levels at for flower ! root bound ? tap water ? total npk overall ? mixed at 1quarter strength


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like a lock out to me bud. I would get a reading from your run off and get the pH under control. The spider mite pic is just that, they are like vampires and will suck all the nutriential value from the leaf. Get some Avid and use it in your veg room and get that flower room clean. I was so amazed by the increase in yield and health of my plants after finally eradicating those little buggers.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah this one still has a couple mites still on her.  I sprayed her tonight with some more neem oil.  It seems to working really good cause most of the mites are dead.  

Ive been feeding a fox farms trio and just hit it with a little more grow big cause its looking a little yellow for this early into budding.  It definitely isnt over fed.  I feed it about quarter strength and there is no sign of burning.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

Your pH might be too high for proper N uptake.


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 19, 2009)

I had aphids on my indoor-outdoor plants during veg. A carton of ladybugs took care of them immediately. Ladybugs also devour spider mites. Right now you can find Ladybugs in nurseries for about $7 per 100. They are hard workers and should clean up your plants beautifully and naturally.


----------

